# Sardine Dance... MUST See Video



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2010)

You watch this video and you see... yeah a lot of fish... the water is kinda murky... but then the murky stuff clears and you realize that it's not silt or whatever... it's FISH... then there's the view from 120 feet below the school... bet your jaw drops too.
[yt]xlbr4nP90bA&[/yt]

Again best watched full screen


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cool, but when I first saw the title of your thread I immediately thought of Monty Python's Fish Slapping Dance ...

Got to look for that online ...

Fyn


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful :nods:.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 5, 2011)

That's called a "bait ball". SCUBA divers love them, because they are not only cool to watch, but they attract big fish like saw fish, sword fish, marlins, sharks and whales. One of the "bucket list" things for many divers is to be in a bait ball watching the big guys feed.

One thing I will correct. They were not actually filming from 120 feet below the bait ball. I'd estimate that ball at about 40-50 feet in diameter, which would require the watchers to have been at 160+ feet. At 120 feet from the ball, you would not be able to distinguish individual fish, which you can, in this video. Further, those divers were all in recreational gear (single 80 cubic foot tank, filled with air, not EAN, etc). 160 feet would be well beyond the limits of recreational diving. Dives that deep are done with doubles, generally on nitrox for the shallower portion and trimix or heliox for the deeper portions and usually with at least one deco bottle. They may have been 120 feet below the surface (recreational divers are generally limited to 130 feet max).

Sights like that (and the one below) are why my wife and I are addicted to SCUBA.
This was shot at about 60 feet on Horseshoe reef in Cancun.

[yt]2BQw9eUWjfA[/yt]


----------

